# $14k for an '02?!? Olympic edition!



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

so, what do you guys think? too much?!?
olympic edition
how many of these are there? are they all tip?



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: $14k for an '02?!? Olympic edition! (e.Mills)*

I think/thought the production number was 10 and 2 of those are now deceased.
$14k isn't all that bad BUT my main question would be "does it have virgin paint" a couple years back a damaged one was for sale on ebay and was in Salt Lake. 
All 10 came into Salt Lake for the '02 winter games.
Yes, all are Tip's


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

all are tips makes me sad... still, the color and Olympic edition would be enough. i offered him $6k in $100's
i haven't got an email back, yet.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

$6k is a bit of a low-ball. I'd say about $10k is more reasonable.


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah, but i'm as broke as Tribune, Co. and wanted to get closer to that $10k








i'm a realist here, and want someone on the forums to pick this beauty up.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (e.Mills)*

$14k is _very_ fair for that car (assuming nothing major is wrong with it). i'm curious as to why you think that is too much? especially given that it is a very rare car...


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

high miles


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_high miles

Hmm, 2002 to 2009 equals 7 years, 7 years at 15,000 a year eqauls 105,000. My math says it's under by a bit at 97,000.
I say again $14k is a fair price BUT with todays economic slide, maybe $10k to $12k will do it.


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_$14k is _very_ fair for that car (assuming nothing major is wrong with it). i'm curious as to why you think that is too much? especially given that it is a very rare car...

we have probably 90% of the world's allroads here in park city. they go for 10-12k usually, and start their listings very high.
97k is not that high of miles for a 2002 car IMO


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (e.Mills)*

i'm with jon here.... $14k is fair, but you could probably get away with offering between $10-11k in this market. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

^^^^^Agree
I like the color! See if you can't get it to $10-11 grand. That would be fair.


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

if anyone on here needs affirmation on this car, i can say it's a beaut! looks to be all original paint w/o overspray in any of the usual suspicious places!
too bad it's tip, and i already have my "new" avant!


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (e.Mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e.Mills* »_
we have probably 90% of the world's allroads here in park city. they go for 10-12k usually, and start their listings very high.


clearly you have never been to Denver










_Modified by verb.move at 7:45 PM 12/11/2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

there is a butt-load up here in Bellevue as well. No lie i see like 5-6 a day, in my less-than-5-mile-commute. problem is most of them are _not_ enthusiasts!








didn't see ANY when i lived in texas and florida... the numbers drastically grow the farther north you get


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_there is a butt-load up here in Bellevue as well. No lie i see like 5-6 a day, in my less-than-5-mile-commute. problem is most of them are _not_ enthusiasts!









outside the liquore store & market here in town, i counted 10 over lunch.
color breakdown:
black 5
silver 2
green 1
olympic blue 1
weird tan color... 1
they had different lights on some of them though. must have been a facelift somewhere... only 2 had the 4.2 badge on the back.







photographic evidence forthcoming. oh, and the green one had "slicks" because the tires were so worn. i'm assuming he's not an enthusiast.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (e.Mills)*

color aside, a 7 year old allroad with almost 100k miles is not worth more than 10-11k on a private party sale.
14k is quite high. Maybe in the Utah market people are willing to pay top dollar for Allroads.
There's just too much that can break out of warranty. Allroads are very expensive to repair and maintain.



_Modified by jperryrocks at 6:28 AM 12/16/2008_


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jperryrocks)*

thats too much. i got my '04 allroad with 79k on it for 13,700. and its got every possible option option, factory painted plastics and 4.2. tell them 11 and no more! mine was on the lot for 20k!!


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (callaghan.)*

I'd say between 10-12K considering the mileage , I bought my '02 in '07 for 19K but only 33K on odometer (now @49K) . Being AR fan is there any indications on the vin / badges of this Olympic edition ? Wasn't there one on Ebay a couple of years ago that had been wrecked / but the guy had wanted 6k / you fix it , then a couple of mos. later he had it repaired (looked great ) & wanted abourt mabye 20 for it ? If no suspension issues I'd go 12 tops & thats just me for bragging "only 10 produced " . Yeah here in Houston area (Texas ) outlying suburban areas AR's are like hens teeth , but closer in to our downtown more affluent museum district / culturally enriched areas you see about 2-3 a day . I like the looks I get from the Happy meal moms in their Escalades/ Expeditions .


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

New guy here and just picked up an Olympic Blue AR and wondering more on the badge / vin thoughts. I knew it was a cool color and not common when we picked it up, yet never knew how few were made. Thanks.


----------



## bjwhite (Mar 3, 2004)

Ahh...so you picked up the Sprint Blue Allroad that was on Seattle Craigslist?
To the OP...$14k for that car is solid. I'd LOVE for our car to be blue, but I'm a manual transmission nazi.
Our 2001 has the 6-speed AND 3rd row seating. A very rare combination.
Welcome JBallou. Also check the AR forums at AudiWorld. They are rather active.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

I picked it up on the last day of 2008 from Larson Audi in Tacoma for less than 14k. Seems to be a local car,, due to the sticker residue on the windshield across the top that had some sort of banner. Do you know who had it? STHB a local Audi guy.. Gotta call and find out when the exact maintenance was done, and get to wrenching.
Thanks for the shout out, have had a few rare vw's my self.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (JBallou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBallou* »_I picked it up on the last day of 2008 from Larson Audi in Tacoma for less than 14k. Seems to be a local car,, due to the sticker residue on the windshield across the top that had some sort of banner. Do you know who had it? STHB a local Audi guy.. Gotta call and find out when the exact maintenance was done, and get to wrenching.
Thanks for the shout out, have had a few rare vw's my self.

interesting.... i think jon (eurocars) knows a guy with one, but i don't think the one you bought is the same one. really crazy if there were two of those special editions up here...


----------



## bjwhite (Mar 3, 2004)

k2audi on the audiworld forums has a Sprint blue AR. (He's from Western Washington..can't remember where.) I don't think he sold it though......he also did a European delivery on a (gasp!) Q7.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Salesmans stated that they did a state wide search and there are 3 in Washington. Seemed to be honest as a salesman can be.
I have seen the posts by k2audi on the other forums.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (JBallou)*

No, that allroad is not K2's car. I do however know who's it was. The banner across the top of the windscreen said "Achtuning". That car has sat at Larsons for quite some time or at least it has been a while since he traded it in.
"JB" If you send me an IM with a contact number I will forward it on to the previous owner. What he does is up to him, but a real nice guy so I think he will contact. I will say he works in Tacoma and lives south of there.
>edit< to add "Welcome"










_Modified by eurocars at 6:46 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (eurocars)*

so there are 3 of these in WA then?
1) JB's
2) K2's
3) the one in this ad that was sold from Larsens?
or am i understanding this wrong? and IMO that car would looks worlds better if the flares & bumpers were paint-matched to that awesome blue.


----------



## bjwhite (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
and IMO that car would looks worlds better if the flares & bumpers were paint-matched to that awesome blue.










You're silly. The blue looks great as-is.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_so there are 3 of these in WA then?
1) JB's
2) K2's
3) the one in this ad that was sold from Larsens?
or am i understanding this wrong? and IMO that car would looks worlds better if the flares & bumpers were paint-matched to that awesome blue.









I think "JB" said earlier that there are three listed per Larson.
I read JB's post as he bought the one from Larson.
and
As someone said and I remember that car - there was one almost 2 years back that was a wrecked builder for sale on ebay from Salt Lake City. Not sure why the total, because to me it really wasn't to bad and nothing structural. Neither of the two cars here in Washington that I know in person are that car. I belive that damaged car was later listed on ebay for sale and did in fact have the Sprint Blue full body paint. It was too much blue for my taste on the allroad but didn't look bad either.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (JBallou)*

Hey, congrats JBallou on picking up the other "Olympic Edition" allroad. I also know the guy who had your new to you allroad. Great guy, from talking to him he always had the work done on it at Larson Audi and stayed on top of the maintenance with it. Any mods you are planning for it? I also know there is one of our cars in SLC area and the guy has contacted me through Audiworld.
Here is a pic I happened to take when I was there one day and noticed a twin to my car (now yours) 












_Modified by k2allroad at 9:34 AM 1/10/2009_


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re:  (bjwhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjwhite* »_k2audi on the audiworld forums has a Sprint blue AR. (He's from Western Washington..can't remember where.) I don't think he sold it though......he also did a European delivery on a (gasp!) Q7. 

Hey.......what's wrong with the Q7?


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the news. As far as mods, I will base line the car with all of the basic maintenance items, updated t-belt belt items, plugs, t-stat, w-pump, and anything else that is a fluid.. 
Step one mods will be a set of rims and tires for the spring. Like the look of the 6 spoke flat faced S4 rims, don't know if they fit with back spacing. 
Keep up on the maintenance stuff and if there are any non functioning items that arise, they will get replaced with upgraded performance parts. 
If there is extra $ in the home it generally doesn't go towards the wife's car. It ends up in ATV stuff or in the house remodel.
It never ceases to amaze me the the comradeship that exist on these types of boards.
Thank you everyone.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (JBallou)*

How about these wheels from K2
http://forums.audiworld.com/al...phtml

JB,,,, im won't send - but said that I will forward your info to him on Monday.
Jon


----------



## bjwhite (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, those wheels k2audi has on AudiWorld are awesome looking for the car.
I'm running 18" RS6 replicas on the car in the summer. 17" Twin-Spokes in the winter.

The Q7? Oh k2, don't get me started.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_How about these wheels from K2
http://forums.audiworld.com/al...phtml

JB,,,, im won't send - but said that I will forward your info to him on Monday.
Jon

those wheels are hot.








i don't know how you guys can read AW.... the forums there are so hard to navigate, i'm not a fan at all.


----------



## bjwhite (Mar 3, 2004)

I like AudiWorld's layout quite a bit. And I like vBulletin quite a bit..the standard interface.
Vortex and Fortitude though, the search feature is sketchy and sometimes I find little redirect bugs. But I like it too.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (bjwhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjwhite* »_I like AudiWorld's layout quite a bit. And I like vBulletin quite a bit..the standard interface.
Vortex and Fortitude though, the search feature is sketchy and sometimes I find little redirect bugs. But I like it too.

you like having to click each reply to read them? i prefer having all the replies on the same page, like how they do here on vortex.








that's my only beef with AW really.... i don't understand why they can't just have all of the thread replies on one page, instead of making you click links to read every single one.


----------



## bjwhite (Mar 3, 2004)

One thing though......Vortex's IM system sucks. Keep messages for 7 days?
vBulliten is better..you have an alotted space and you control what you delete and what you save. If I had a dime for every time I really needed an older IM here, sheesh..I'd have a couple bucks.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (bjwhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjwhite* »_One thing though......Vortex's IM system sucks. Keep messages for 7 days?
vBulliten is better..you have an alotted space and you control what you delete and what you save. If I had a dime for every time I really needed an older IM here, sheesh..I'd have a couple bucks. 


i agree, but there's an easy fix; if it's an IM with information you really need, you can save it to the notepad where it is saved indefinitely!
and as far as i know there isn't really a limit to how many conversations you can save. i think they're reasoning for the 7-day limit is just for load reasons on the server, "active" IM's use more space & processing power, whereas the notepad information can be archived & puts a smaller load on the servers.... but that's just a huge guess.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
you like having to click each reply to read them? i prefer having all the replies on the same page, like how they do here on vortex.








that's my only beef with AW really.... i don't understand why they can't just have all of the thread replies on one page, instead of making you click links to read every single one.

If you register you can change the settings to have all thread replies on one page, and a few other things to make it layout like vB. Much larger allroad community on AW.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_
If you register you can change the settings to have all thread replies on one page, and a few other things to make it layout like vB. Much larger allroad community on AW.

i know i'm registered, i've just never logged in or posted. i definitely need to look into that then. my only reservation with most audi groups i've seen is that they tend to have that BMW mentality - where they feel they are somewhat "better" than others... and they definitely don't like VW's. at all.
i'm not like that, and try to avoid that. if that attitude is not present there, i need to start reading it more often. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

